# Judaism



## earl (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting that the folks who brought you the first part of the Bible have some pretty sound reasons for rejecting Jesus.

Judaism's view of Jesus
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Judaism's view of Jesus is a very peripheral one. Jews have traditionally seen Jesus as one of a number of false messiahs who have appeared throughout history.[1] Jesus is viewed as having been the most influential, and consequently the most damaging of all false messiahs.[citation needed] However, since the general belief is that the Messiah has not yet come,[citation needed] the total rejection of Jesus as either messiah or deity in Judaism has never been a central issue for Judaism.
Judaism has never accepted any of the claimed fulfillments of prophecy that Christianity attributes to Jesus. Judaism also forbids the worship of a person as a form of idolatry, since the central belief of Judaism is the absolute unity and singularity of God.[2][3]
Jewish eschatology holds that the coming of the Messiah will be associated with a specific series of events that have not yet occurred, including the return of Jews to their homeland and the rebuilding of The Temple, an era of peace[4] and understanding during which "the knowledge of God" fills the earth,[5] and since Judaism holds that none of these events occurred during the lifetime of Jesus, he is not a candidate for messiah


And these guys wrote the prophesies so how can you argue with them ?


----------



## gtparts (Oct 1, 2010)

earl said:


> Interesting that the folks who brought you the first part of the Bible have some pretty sound reasons for rejecting Jesus.
> 
> Judaism's view of Jesus
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Wiki describes a segment of contemporary Judaism. They can hardly be the same writers as the prophets of the OT. Furthermore, Wiki expresses no authority for this entry you pasted (note the need for a citation?). 
And, finally, who is arguing  with them? Most Christians view this Judaic position held by some, as blinded rabbinicalism, originating after 70A.D.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 1, 2010)

earl, you might enjoy this.  It's chapter six of St. Athanasius' classic, _On the Incarnation_.  It's titled "Refutation of the Jews".  

St. Athanasius was the chief opponent of Arius at the Council of Nicea.

http://www.worldinvisible.com/library/athanasius/incarnation/incarnation.6.htm


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 1, 2010)

Still stirring up trouble.
If you move this to the AAA forum, I'll discuss it with you.

.


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2010)

Ronnie , this is the forum for discussion of Judaism in case you missed it. I do believe it is in the correct place . Discuss it or don't . No biggie . Where did you learn about it ?

cf , may take a while ,I'm babysitting. Thanks for the link.

gt , that is juust the source I used . There are a plethora of others that say the same thing. 70 AD seems an acceptable time period to make the judgement that he was a false prophet. I believe that it was an ongoing process through out Jesus's life.


----------



## possum steak (Oct 1, 2010)

earl said:


> And these guys wrote the prophesies so how can you argue with them ?



Earl not every Jew is in agreement with all of the prophesies either, so that they wrote them really holds no water because many of thee early Christians were Jews & believed that the prophecies were fulfilled.


I usually present to them Zech. 12:10:


"And I will pour out on the house of David and the inhabitants of Jerusalem a spirit of grace and supplication. They will look on me, the one they have *pierced*, and they will mourn for him as one mourns for an only child, and grieve bitterly for him as one grieves for a firstborn son.

They honestly cannot answer this when I ask them why the Jews will mourn on the Messiah's return to Earth.


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2010)

Aren't you kind of cherry picking what prophesy you want to make your point  ? I don't know a lot about Judaism but am learning .


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 3, 2010)

Basically the reasons Jews do not believe Jesus is the Messiah or a God is first like Earl said jews believe in one God and don't try to fit three Gods in one basket so to speak

Also Jews believe that you are responsible for your sins - no one else can die for the sins of others for those sins to be forgiven. Jews believe in the forgiveness of sin by the one God.

Jews do not believe in human sacrifice.  Who died on the cross - was it Jesus-the-god, or was it Jesus-the-human? If it was Jesus-the-god, Jews don't believe that God can die. If it was Jesus-the-human, then all Christians have in the death of Jesus was a human death, a human sacrifice. Jews believe that God hates the very idea of human sacrifice.

All blood, human and animal, are Holy to Jews - they do not need, or desire a blood sacrifice for the forgiveness of sins.

Jews believe that God is God, and humans are humans. God does not become human nor do humans become God.

Jews believe the Human Being is precious to God upon creation.  The human is not born of sin but of glory in the image of God - the Jews do not believe in the Original Sin.  You sin through your actions and not through your birth.

Jews believe that "Jews for Jesus," "Messianic Jews," and "Hebrew Christians" are no longer Jews, even if they were once Jews.


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks jason. Kind of odd that most Christians are scared to discuss Judaism even though it gave birth to Christianity.


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> earl, you might enjoy this.  It's chapter six of St. Athanasius' classic, _On the Incarnation_.  It's titled "Refutation of the Jews".
> 
> St. Athanasius was the chief opponent of Arius at the Council of Nicea.
> 
> http://www.worldinvisible.com/library/athanasius/incarnation/incarnation.6.htm





This is taking quite a bit longer than it appeared on the surface.


----------



## Israel (Oct 3, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> Basically the reasons Jews do not believe Jesus is the Messiah or a God is first like Earl said jews believe in one God and don't try to fit three Gods in one basket so to speak
> 
> Also Jews believe that you are responsible for your sins - no one else can die for the sins of others for those sins to be forgiven. Jews believe in the forgiveness of sin by the one God.
> 
> ...



Poems are made by fools that's true,
But only God can make a Jew...



Rom 2:28  For he is not a Jew, which is one outwardly; neither is that circumcision, which is outward in the flesh: 
Rom 2:29  But he is a Jew, which is one inwardly; and circumcision is that of the heart, in the spirit, and not in the letter; whose praise is not of men, but of God.


----------

